# autoevolution and Touriclips Present the MkIII TTS on the Nürburgring



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Enjoy. 

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/2...on-extremely-wet-nurburgring-video-81243.html


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm no fan of this 3th Gen TT, still think it's a design failure, big times.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*"Hairdresser car"? The black one soundls like it has a manual tranny*

I'm anxious to drive the new TTS roadsTTer. Might trade my present TT earlier than normal for 300 HP.


----------



## Paul Bujold (Feb 25, 2014)

*Where's the rear wing?*

surely the cars were going fast enough…


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

In the rain any Haldex product will drift.


----------

